# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Biken in Paderborn

## Mickeda

Zwar gabs diese Thema schon öfters, aber wie sieht es denn ganz aktuell aus?

Bei dem Wetter kann man ja gut wieder im Haxtergrund oder beim Truppenübungsplatz ne Runde brettern.

Wäre hätte Bock auf ein Treffen, kennenlernen und dann bei Sympathie hin und wieder ein paar Trials runterballern?

----------


## Yeti16

Hallo War Sonntag im haxtergrund bin mit dem bike von veldrom bis dorthin gefahren  habe die Strecke nicht gefunden wo genau soll die den sein ?

----------


## Mc5zocker

Hallo hast du Bock in Paderborn Rum zu Brettern wen ja dann las das machen

----------


## Bfeld

Moin! Suche in Paderborn Leute zum shredden. Downhill/Freeride wäre perfekt

----------


## Bfeld

Man könnte sich ja gerne auch mal versammeln und nen bikepark aufsuchen wenn's hier nix gibt  :Smile:

----------

